
GDPR Tracker – Track the GDPR Compliance - megahz
https://gdprtracker.io/
======
gertjandewilde
Thanks for sharing. Do you have any feedback?

We created this tracker to overcome the complexity of tracking the GDPR
compliance & security practices of our SaaS vendors. We shared our story
building the tracker in the following post: [https://medium.com/privacy-
radius/announcing-gdpr-tracker-tr...](https://medium.com/privacy-
radius/announcing-gdpr-tracker-track-the-compliance-of-your-saas-
vendors-19436f083e47).

~~~
megahz
this is great, thanks, i found it to be a very good idea. Actually i am
creating an andorid app with gdpr checklists and resources, already included
the gdprchecklist.io, wanted to talk to you about it. I will include the
tracker as well, hope you don't mind :).

